# Halloween in France?



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

OK i hope the title got your attention! This is whats up my friend ali has left for an exchange program in france and from what shes told me they do not celebrate halloween in france(well i kinda already knew that lol). Anyway I will soon be sending a care package to her with instructions on how she can celebrate halloween in France. Hopefully this will get some her friends intreted. lol Ihope you guys van come up with some idease for her or for idease of small items I can put in the package. PLEASE HELP!Thanx


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

That's too bad - I always liked France, too.


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

Ce n'est pas L'halloween dans le France?!?!?!?!? HAHA that my bad french! That is too bad.. I wonder why they don't celebrate


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So many reasons to hate the French; now, I have one more.  :voorhees:


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Tell me about it... Where should I start? Well first it's not all the French that hate Halloween but many of them do because it is an American holiday and they don't want this to be part of their culture. They consider Halloween as low culture (not sure of the right term). There's also some Christians who hate that holiday but that's pretty much everywhere, not only in France. I know about it cause I had a french Halloween board for months and most of my visitors were from France. Nobody ever registered so I had to close it down. I found plenty of anti-Halloween sites when I was referencing my message board. Oh well...


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

aucun halloween en France qui est horrible. un Noël est-il rue? that is somethin in french. Whats up colin


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

In france they wear deoderant for halloween so nobody knows who they are.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

hi my names matt im a new member and im from england not many people have halloween decorations like the americans (you guys rock)but i try and do my best.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome Matt! Stick around, you'll have decorations like us yanks in no time!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I see London, I see France......LOL


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

grim reaper said:


> hi my names matt im a new member and im from england not many people have halloween decorations like the americans (you guys rock)


No - you British rock!

Greetings, Matt. I'm an Anglophile. In which quaint village do you reside?


----------

